
Show HN: Hsctl, a CLI for HomeSeer in Rust - dberg
https://github.com/denen99/hsctl
======
dberg
Author here - Wanted to learn Rust and have been hacking with my HomeSeer
system a bit so figured this was a fun place to start. Happy to answer any
questions.

~~~
seren
Shouldn't you commit your cargo.lock ?

~~~
dberg
crap yes, good find, thank you !

